# Setting Up Branch Of UK Company in Ontario



## FrankJT (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi All

I have been working on a skilled worker visa for the past year and a half.

And am now looking to work for my own UK company which is looking to set up in Ontario.

Can anyone offer advice on the process of setting up a Canadian branch of an established (12 years) UK Limited company?

Agents you have used? Things to look out for? Or just general help.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Captain Planet (Jun 8, 2010)

FrankJT said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have been working on a skilled worker visa for the past year and a half.
> 
> ...


I think of a few immigration advisory companies that have specialist departments for corporate clients.


cp


----------



## Palrts (Jul 1, 2010)

*Similar thoughts*



FrankJT said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have been working on a skilled worker visa for the past year and a half.
> 
> ...


Hi,
I am moving form the UK to Calgary with a view to extending my comapany activities over there so I am also interested in the best ways of achieving this and maximising tax efficiency.
Pal


----------

